# Canister filters: Eheim 2217 or 2262 for 93gal cube



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am getting a Marineland/Perfecto 93 gallon frameless cube (tank dimensions: 30"Wx30"Dx24"H ), with a Ventura stand. The internal dimensions of the stand are supposedly just shy of 29 inches high, so I am keeping that in mind when considering filter options.

What do you recommend I use for filtration? I'm definitely leaning toward canister filters at this point. 

I don't want to skimp on filtration on this tank but I also don't want to spend more than I have to. This frameless cube has no overflow option so sump is not an option (and no, I don't want a HOB overflow box as a workaround). 

The tank will have a lot of bioload as I am growing out 35 albino BN plecos in it. Right now I have 35 of them (all at about 1"). Later on, the 93gal will probably get used for my new world cichlids (electric blue jack dempsey, firemouth, and the like, OR angelfish/cories/etc.). I think they are going to be soon outgrowing the 30gal cube they are currently in.

Here's my thoughts:

(1) Do you think the Eheim 2217 (~$140) (supposedly rated up to 160 gallons) will be be powerful enough? I know that if it isn't powerful enough, I could always buy a second filter but I would prefer to just have to maintain a single, bigger and better filter if possible.

(2) If not, the big brother of the 2217, the 2262 (rated up to 500 gallons), looks great but very pricey ($430 on kensfish). Will it be way too powerful for this tank, even if I use a spraybar?

(3) The Fluval FX5 is discontinued, and the FX6 is quite a bit more expensive ($340). At that price point I almost think I'd spend a little more and get an Eheim 2262 instead.

I'd prefer to buy new rather than used. What would you recommend? Also, if there are any other canisters worth considering, I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks,
-Zeke


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Get a aqua top canister filter off of Truaqua. The are just as good as the ones you listed at a fraction of the price. I have one on my 75G heavily socked african cichlid tank. No joke I have a breeding pair in the that I had no involvement in trying to do I started with 18 and now have 25-30 easy. I also have another one of their canisters on my 125g Oscar tank thats also heavily stocked. Both have been running for 2 years with no issues. 

They have free shipping, most of the options come with the mechanical and biological media you need to set it up and cycling, can have UV for algae outbreaks if you choose (fraction of the cost of other units).


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I already have two Eheim 2217s at this point... but thank you, I will keep this in mind if I reshuffle tanks. It seems the Eheims work great but their flow rate slows down a lot as they clog. On the other hand they don't let the water bypass the filter media.

-Zeke



woody019 said:


> Get a aqua top canister filter off of Truaqua. The are just as good as the ones you listed at a fraction of the price. I have one on my 75G heavily socked african cichlid tank. No joke I have a breeding pair in the that I had no involvement in trying to do I started with 18 and now have 25-30 easy. I also have another one of their canisters on my 125g Oscar tank thats also heavily stocked. Both have been running for 2 years with no issues.
> 
> They have free shipping, most of the options come with the mechanical and biological media you need to set it up and cycling, can have UV for algae outbreaks if you choose (fraction of the cost of other units).


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

zwanged said:


> I already have two Eheim 2217s at this point... but thank you, I will keep this in mind if I reshuffle tanks. It seems the Eheims work great but their flow rate slows down a lot as they clog. On the other hand they don't let the water bypass the filter media.
> 
> -Zeke


There are pro's and cons to every filter. One thing I really like about the aquatop is how quite they are you have to put you ear inches from the canister to hear it. Having owned Eheims. Also can't beat the price with a stick haha. Another is the water capacity the aquatop 525 on my 125 legitimately hold 5-6 gallons of water. Which isn't a big deal on a 125 but would be on a smaller set that needed strong flow. But glad you guy some ideas!


----------

